
Devblogsdaily.com – Daily curation of blog posts from among ~500 dev blogs - munawwar
http://www.devblogsdaily.com/
======
munawwar
Any feedback/criticism would be appreciated :)

~~~
turingbook
How did you choose the blogs? What is the standard?

~~~
munawwar
It's taken from here - [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

The author of that repo did the hard work of listing out some great blogs.
(Many added their own blogs into the list later)

